
I tried the Android. Now give me back my iPhone - thallukrish
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/digital-life/mobiles/i-tried-the-android-now-give-me-back-my-iphone-20130719-2q92e
======
rerx
Note that this is from 2013.

